# LC380 Problems



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought an LC380 almost 2 months back.
When I took it to the range with reloads I have FTF and FTE most every time.
I sent it back to Ruger.

Came back with NO repair notes at all.

Took it back to the range today and had very similar problem..
Has anybody had any luck shooting reloads in this gun?

The range only had their own reloads and NO new factory ammo.
They were a little better but still had many FTF and FTE with this gun.

I don't see this gun as reliable for self defense at all.

I bought some expensive hollow points today but haven't tried them yet.

Anybody having a similar problem with their LC380?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The problem may be with your shooting technique, not with the gun.
How much pistol-shooting experience do you have?

Small pistols need every ounce of recoil impulse, in order to function properly.
If any amount of that recoil impulse is absorbed by your hands or your wrists, or even your forearms, the pistol will malfunction.

Hold onto the pistol as tightly as you possibly can, and keep your hand and arm joints rigidly locked.
That will probably cure your problems, and it will also soften the recoil effects that you feel.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Did you mention to Ruger that you were using relaods? What bullet profile are the reloads? ROUND NOSE or FLAT?

Was the gun properly cleaned and lubed before hand and after return etc?

Have you tried using both magazines (assuming the gun came with two ) if the gun did not come with two mags, purchase another magazine and try that.


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I have been shooting pistols for about 1 1/2 now so I don't think I am limp wristing it.
But this is the smallest pistol I have shot.
Quite different than my full sized Sig, Glock or 1911.

I did buy 2 more magazines hoping it was the problem but it happens with all of them.
My dealer said "The manufacturer says not to use reloads".
I had some cheap round nose reloads from the local gun show and bought what is supposed to be GOOD flat nose reloads from the range, little difference.
Well my other guns don't care one bit.
This little gun may indeed be different and much more sensitive to ammo.

I think if I had known that I wouldn't have bought it.

I will try some factory ammo and see how it goes.


----------



## robkarrob (Apr 12, 2014)

How are you ever going to know if it is the gun or the ammunition, unless you shoot some factory loads. Buy a few different brands of inexpensive target ammo, and if you plan on using this gun for SD, then buy and shoot some good SD ammo.

Bob


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

I do plan on buying different ammo but it is still a little hard finding even .380 at the LGS.
I do plan I using it for SD and my 16 hour CCW course is coming up next month so I really do need to find ammo.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ah ya, Rule 1: Never judge ANY gun on reloads YOU didn't do yourself. This is even more true if you're qualifying it for your CCW gun. Be also advised that any pistol has the right to be ammo sensitive, so your gun qualification should include your choosen CCW ammo. 
Rule 2: Never trust ANY pistol with your life until you've got 200+ trouble free rounds through it and another good number of your CCW ammo. Sound expensive? Think about it. Rule 3: Reloads from a gun show are about as suspect as it gets, IMHO. 

I read a dedicated Ruger forum quite a bit and the LCR fairs pretty well.


----------



## Ronin5555 (Apr 24, 2014)

I totally agree with above. There are places to skimp but not on a tool as important as your CCW weapon or ammo. I reload for everything I shoot and all works well including my LC9. However I only shoot my own reloads and I use the Chamber/barrel of the gun for a go-no go gauge as far as COL. Buy factory rounds and if all is good then you will feel comfortable with it no matter what. Good luck with your upcoming CCW course and I am sure you know you do not have to have a specific gun to qualify, I mean you can use any gun 38 caliber or over, if in Illinois, and not your specific carry weapon. I personally used my Hi-Power to qualify and carry the LC9.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I never use reloads. One, b/c I don't reload, and I'm not going to put something in my pistol someone else loaded. Two, b/c factory ammunition from reputable vendors is proven and convenient to purchase. There is enough out there to be able to get a quality round. I know there are folks who shoot "nothing but reloads" but they usually reload themselves, so they know what is in the bullet. I have no desire to reload my own ammunition. It's just too convenient to buy it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I had an LC380 for 50 rounds. Shot factory ammo through it, gun worked upwards through my grip the entire time. Didn't care for it and found it impossible to hold securely, aim and fire consistently at the range. I know it's not a range gun but I shoot anything I'm going to carry and shoot it a fair amount so I know how to aim it and what to expect from it. At any rate, traded it off for a Kahr P45 that another fellow had and wanted to trade. Personally, the LC is too small for my hands, but I had to get one and shoot it to prove it to myself. I wouldn't use reloads unless I did them myself. In my experience with a number of 380's, the most consistent ammo I've found so far is Remington. It just seems to be a little hotter and cycles all the 380's I own better than anything else. It's dirtier too but if you clean your gun after the range it shouldn't matter.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

WRT the .380 round, I have read reviews citing that standard ball ammunition gets better penetration than JHP, and the JHP didn't seem to expand that much either, so if I were going to carry a .380 I would load ball ammunition. I was rather amazed, actually.


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

A am done with reloads.

The local gun show at the end of the month should have lots of factory ammo to choose from because none of the LGS have any.


Ronin5555
In this state and my county you are required to qualify with your carry weapon.
Your license has listed a maximum of 3 weapons and you can't carry anything that is not list on the license.
The only reason I can think of is it is just another way the Libs like to infringe.
Can't see that it would make a difference.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

TheWoodCrafter said:


> A am done with reloads.
> 
> The local gun show at the end of the month should have lots of factory ammo to choose from because none of the LGS have any.
> 
> ...


Yup, just more hassle. Like NY permits used to be ( and probably still are). You cant' own anything that isn't serial number make and model listed on your permit. At least it was that way back in 2008 when I left. Buy and sell, you have to take the paperwork to the county sheriff and get the info added to or deleted from your permit. Ridiculous hassle and mostly just designed to make it so difficult to own and or carry that most folks won't bother.


----------



## Ronin5555 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the update.


----------

